# Solved: Windows 8.1 black screen, but works after few tries.



## AstroSpud (Dec 19, 2013)

I built a custom pc recently and I decided to get Windows 8.1 because it was actually cheaper than Windows 7 ($110 vs $159). I built the pc and installed Windows 8.1 no problem. Rebooted after install no problem. Updated my graphics card drivers (tried playing minecraft and it said I needed to) and rebooted, no problem. Then, the next day when I turned it on, it booted onto the start screen, before the login, I clicked to continue to login and it went black. Everything but the mouse. It would flash on and off every little while. I could move the mouse off the screen to the right and bottom, but not the top and left. I rebooted, same thing. One more reboot, and the splash screen is different . It says "Please Wait" on top of the loading circle thing. It says Recovery. I click advanced settings and continue to windows 8.1. It reboots and works fine. Until next time I turn it off and back on.

I've googled it and came up with people who got this after upgrading from windows 8. And they haven't been able to get in at all. I'm not too worried as it works, although I would like it to work as it should.

These are my specs, if needed:

AMD FX-6300 6-Core 3.5 GHz
ASRock 980DE3/U3S3
2x4GB G-Skill Ares DDR-3 1600mhz
Gigabyte Geforce 650 Ti
Windows 8.1 64-bit (obviously)

not sure what else is needed


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

AstroSpud

Welcome to Tech Support Guy

I do not know which driver you have installed but I would install this one
*GeForce R331 Game Ready Driver*

Version331.82 - WHQLRelease DateTue Nov 19, 2013Operating SystemWindows 7 64-bit
Windows 8.1 64-bit
Windows 8 64-bit
Windows Vista 64-bitLanguageEnglish (UK)File Size243.65 MB

http://www.geforce.co.uk/drivers/results/70214

You may find page 28 of this
http://uk.download.nvidia.com/Windows/331.82/331.82-win8-win7-winvista-desktop-release-notes.pdf

useful although it does not actually specify your computer - I have seen this before with Nvidia drivers.

If you go Control Panel devices and printers and right click your computer icon, and then click device installation settings you will see that you can allow Windows to install drivers for your hardware - this includes your graphics - my experience is DO NOT allow this
In other words see my screenshot please and ensure that the box by my arrow is NOT checked


----------



## AstroSpud (Dec 19, 2013)

I've done everything you said. Rebooted, and it's exactly the same as before.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. What driver was installed please
2. I see the ram is 1600 - is that running at SPD serial presence detect or have you set to run at that speed


----------



## AstroSpud (Dec 19, 2013)

I installed the one you linked.

I'm not sure what you mean. It said 1600mhz on the website when I bought the ram.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry I meant what driver was installed before - in other words you one you updated to
I am not sure it is anything connected with the driver - did it boot OK all times before the update as a result of Minecraft or was that more or less the first boot after the build and installation etc


Re the ram if you install that 1600 it will run at SPD unless you set the timings etc
If you have not OC - overclocked anything - just leave it as is - as that is NOT the cause.
If you have OC returned it to normal settings


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re the ram - I do not know which GSkill you have but here is what I mean
http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-12800cl10s-8gbxl

1600 tested speed
SPD 1333


----------



## AstroSpud (Dec 19, 2013)

I think it might've been the same driver. It was 331.82.
As for the ram. The spd and tested speed is 1600.
http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-1600c9d-8gao


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Many users have this problem when fast boot in enabled on a system that doesn't support it fully

turn off fast boot as shown here & see if that makes any difference http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/6320-fast-startup-turn-off-windows-8-a.html

sometimes updating the motherboard drivers to latest version can work & solve it


----------



## AstroSpud (Dec 19, 2013)

I turned off fast boot and shut down completely and booted again. Same thing.
I'm not sure where I would find a driver update for my motherboard.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

look in device manager & see if there are any devices listed with either a red X or yellow triangle

You should be able to right click the start button in 8.1 & select device manager from the list 
if not then you need to press windows key and the X key at same time & select device manager 
if there are any problem devices listed then let us know


----------



## AstroSpud (Dec 19, 2013)

Nope. They're all fine.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

you can also try the fix here which suggests that it sometimes is an MBR problem 
http://blogs.technet.com/b/ouc1too/...e-reboots-to-black-screen-of-nothingness.aspx


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am still doubtful that it is actually connected with the graphics driver.
If you examine windows updates - what else please has been installed


----------



## AstroSpud (Dec 19, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply. I tried the MBR thing and when I tried to boot from the USB, my computer wouldn't boot to windows and I took it out and tried again and it just boots to a black screen with a flashing underscore on the top left. I suspect there's something wrong with the boot order, but I can't get into the bios. Is it becaue I have a wireless keyboard?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

it might be the wireless keyboard
can you try with a plugged in keyboard 
that should allow you to get to the restore functions & restore it
If you look over the Microsoft forums, this problem is a common one with W8 but no single cause or fix


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Also as you say you cannot access UEFI firmware settings - when you actually get into windows or from the power button on the log-on screen can you then either
1. Click the power button, hold down shift key and click restart - from there that should take you to the screen offering you the options of
Exit and continue to 8.1
Turn Off
Use a device 
Troubleshoot

OR
2. You may from the charms bar eg windows key + C click settings and then on the General tab appears advanced startup on the selection menu

Whichever method you use you need to then select troubleshoot as below

If you click troubleshoot and then on the screen with the options
Refresh
Reset and 
Advanced 
you click advanced
you should then be on the screen that will offer you six options
System Restore
System Image Recovery
Automatic Repair
Command Prompt
UEFI Firmware settings
Statrtup settings

I would suggest if you can get to these options that you try Safe Mode first on the Startup settings and I also think that the option disable driver signature enforcement may be worth trying.

*Of course I appreciate that all of this depends on the ability to get to these screens after you manage to access Windows 8.1 on the procedure you outlined in your opening post.*


----------



## AstroSpud (Dec 19, 2013)

I formatted my hard drive and reinstalled windows and it's working exactly like before. I'm not going to try and fix anything, in case I break it again, the computer works, after all. Thank you for your help, have a nice day.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting the update
Would you please mark the topic solved by clicking on the mark solved button on your post


----------

